# How accurate are the timelines for stocking on greenfield?



## Shmoople (Sep 22, 2021)

How are they determined and what exactly do they take into account?


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 23, 2021)

As good as your sort


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2021)

It actually depends on the area you are looking at. When i calculate the times for dbos i use the given times but know a few areas that need adjusting.  
HBA for example will show the time without any repacks. So you could get a uboat with 50 boxes and 12 repacks and itll give you a time of 1 hr where that is actually 2 hours of work.  Then you have other areas that will add in the repacks like baby or domestics.
I will also give a little extra time if the repacks have a huge amount of eaches. For example OTC or Stationary can have repacks that have 100s of eaches in them and that just takes a little longer i don't care what anyone says.  Usually they balance out and some may have very little so you should try and figure out what the average is per repack as it could be 6 repacks and 600 eaches or 12 repacks and 600 eaches and i wouldnt really add extra time for the latter.
Another area i adjust is for the lamp and candle area as nearly every box requires detrashing.  I usually double the amount of time for that one.  
 Transition does not get added to the uboats count and if you are letting that get sorted onto the uboats they will have more to do.
Its a good tool to use at it can help you calculate it pretty quickly and for most areas you will not need to adjust.  In general when I do my times for my team ill round up to nearest 15 minute marks to account for any problems they may have and make it easier for me.  However doing all this i feel i am given my team realistic goals and that they should be able to stick to what i give them and they know that is the expectation.  
This is way longer then i intended to respond so ill stop here i hope this helps and if you have any questions ill happily answer them for you.  I am also not trying to say this is the best way or perfect way to do this its just what works for me. 
Also ill add that my stores expectation is 50 boxes an hour and 5 minutes per repack.  So if you want to do simple calculations you can do that too.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 23, 2021)

Not very. The report on Greenfield itself admits it does not account for time spent backstocking and that Home freight takes longer than suggested. Personally, I think Home is fairly accurate if everything is detrashed beforehand and the area is well zoned though. Also, as noted above if the sort off the line is bad, the times are not going to be accurate.


----------



## jenna (Sep 23, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> As good as your sort


and your zone
and your BRLA
and your ability to stay on task (no SFS, no cashiering)
and how clean your BR is - how many empty vehicles
+ no leaks or broken items


----------

